# Need Articles for Zine on \"Sexuality from an anarchist



## xBarbie In Bondagex (Jul 19, 2007)

Submit at [email protected]

So, im still looking for entries for my next zine on sexuality from a radical perspective, yall should contribute!!!! Hit me up if you have ideas or would like to write for it! 
I already have about half done but id like some contribution from outside my own head, I think it needs diversity. Here are some articles im still looking for!

~Love 

~ Alcohol and its effects on sexual assualt/patriarchy/sexism

~Anything (Specifically HOW TO!) involving kink or fetish, whatever yours is! Stories / experiences / problems / how / etc

~Having a kid

~ Masculinity / Feminitity

~ HOW TO
Oral sex
anal
Fisting
Bondage
Any act relating to sex youd like to share

~Sexism / patriarchy in the scene
Fighting / coping

~ Consent (how to say no and how to hear it)

~MEN (or transgender / gender neutral) - "allies!" 
how to be an allie to womyn
how to or stories about fighting sexism and rape
stories or experiences of rape/sexual assault from a male perspective
Coping with sexual assault experiences as a dude (healing?)
How to help a friend dealing with trama of sexual assault

~WOMYN! (or transgender / gender neutral)
Stories / experiences / (how to) fighting sexism and rape
Stories / experiences of coping or healing from sexual assault
How to help a friend

~ Queer / Gender neutral / transgender
Experiences / Trauma / Positive experiences / Stories

~Self defense

ANYTHING ELSE YOU'd LIKE TO SHARE!! This seems like a lot but im just looking for peoples imput, ! These are just a few of the things I have in mind I'm Very Open To Other Articles / Poetry / Whatever you feel fits! Hit me back!
~Holly~

Please Submit at [email protected]

PS - You can always submit things anonymously or under a sur-name, if you wish to do so please email me and let me know ALSO-Tell others, maybe your freind could contribute something rad but you suck at writing, pass the word, Thanks again!


----------



## danvan (Jul 20, 2007)

*Need Articles for Zine on \"Sexuality from an anarch*

sounds cool as 
if i knew a thing about anything i would love to contribute but i would love to read it when its done 

fisting?

is that sumthing people actualy do for fun?


----------



## xBarbie In Bondagex (Jul 20, 2007)

*Need Articles for Zine on \"Sexuality from an anarch*

yeah actually, as far as i can tell many lesbians really get into it, I however have yet to do it but id really like to tell people how safely, yeah well if you have anything you think would be interesting! I mean most of yall have had sex or loved someone, write about it and hit me up! When its done ill definitly post a PDF file of it up or mail you a copy!


----------



## bryanpaul (Aug 11, 2007)

*Need Articles for Zine on \"Sexuality from an anarch*

well heres a quote you may be able to use (and i use it quite a bit meself)
"if it makes my pee-pee get big, it must be good"


----------



## danvan (Aug 13, 2007)

*Need Articles for Zine on \"Sexuality from an anarch*

wow shows what i know

i always kinda looked at it as a nasty unplesent thing that porn kings got abused crack adicts to do 

and from that note to the other side of the spectrum 



as far as love goes 

holding hands is fucking amazing


----------



## Maxx (Feb 3, 2008)

you should have something about "getting laid for the socially inept"


----------



## Cush (Feb 5, 2008)

i'm probably super late for this and have nothing to contribute but cuddling fucking rules. I only get the oppurtunity once every 3 or 4 months but it's the best thing ever. I can honestly say i prefer it to sex.


----------

